# Need recommedation for english muffin pan



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My newest endeavor will be english muffins. So please recommend an unlined, not non-stick, pan for english muffins. Heavy duty like Chicago Metallic. So what about this one from Kerekes?

:roll:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a griddle? Try these instead of a pan. English Muffin & Crumpet Rings

I know you're a big KA fan, so they should be right up your street.

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm not a big KA fan but will order stuff from them if it can't be found cheaper elsewhere. Sounds like those rings are the way to go.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Boy are we on the same page. Some nice stuff, but prices make it a near last resort.

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Again are rings probably the best way for me to go on this english muffin endeavor? Do home bakers go with rings in order to avoid getting "another pan"?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't believe English muffins or crumpets for that matter should be baked in a muffin pan; directly on the griddle, rather. I've made both, but am by no means a pro. 

You need to get some other contributors besides me. Is anybody out there?

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

And which quality (electric I assume) griddle do you recommend for home use?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I haven't made them myself, but the instructions I've seen have them freeform on the griddle. 

Assuming my memory isn't gone yet.

Phil


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Read this at Amazon. According to tradition they ain't free form. :laser:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

We have one of those Lodge cast iron two burner grill/griddle things that are all the rage. We also have a Cuisinart "Griddler" which is great. And we have a really huge Oster Linda made me buy because she had some fantasy about pancakes that has (so far) gone unfulfilled. They'd all be great. So would a myriad of others. I like the Griddler a lot because you can use it as a griddle, grill, paninin press, and heaven knows what all. Paninis :roll:

I can't remember what I was going to say about Phatch's memory. 

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

We're talkin' electrique griddle????????????????????????


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The Lodge is a stove top, while the Cuisinart and Osters are stand-alone electrics. It's embarassing having so many.

BDL


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I've made them only twice. Each time was free form on the stove top griddle. They cooked fine on the griddle freeform. My only question is with the dough. Once cooked the inside seemed pretty tight. I think next time I make them I'd like to get some air in there and loosen up the inside.

dan


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

bvubbles and bubbles we're talkin about troubles. Here we are in the top of the 10's and can't still figure it all out.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'll happily endorse BDL's appreciation of the Cuisinart Griddler. It's one of the most thoughtfully-designed gadgets I've got. It griddles, flat-tops, mashes paninis, makes pancakes, and serves as a fairly spacious warmer for serving when opened out flat and set to fairly low temp. The two sets of plates (flat and ridged) are non-stick and dishwasher safe.

I recall a post on here that said do NOT soak these plates overnight, as it at least discolors the coating, if not removing it.

Anyhow, a nice piece of equipment.

It's worth collecting discount coupons from Kohl's to get a good deal. We went in with a small, $20-off coupon, the Gridder was on sale already and we got in line behind a lady who had a 30%-off coupon. We were idly chatting and she said "why don't you see if you can use my coupon?" We asked and the cashier said "sure, why not!"

She swiped the coupon for us and handed it back to the lady in line with us.
We walked out of there with the Griddler for $85. Been congratulating myself ever since, as if I had something to do with it. 

But, I do like Kohl's for stuff like this.:thumb:

Mike


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_But, I do like Kohl's for stuff like this.:thumb:_

Hmmmmmm. Sounds like you got a deal, Mike, but only because the cashier didn't know what she was doing. I've never heard of any of these places not taking the coupon when it's been used. How else does she balance her cash drawer?

My experiences with Kohl's have been the opposite. They have these continuous make-believe sales that merely reduce their prices almost to competitive levels.

For instance, was looking at those fancy cork-screws for no particular reason. They sell, in this area, for $16-21. Kohl's has them as "regularly $29.95," but with one of their percentage-off sales that brings it down to just below 22 bucks. Even with an additional 20% off coupon, they barely fit in the middle of the range.

I don't like that way of doing business. And it may explain why the one they opened here a bit over a year ago stays fairly empty of customers.

The fact that they're the exclusive distributors of Food Network products shouldn't be surprising. Have yet to see any of them that isn't woefully overpriced.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Which model of the Griddler speaketh you?


----------

